# looking for technical help on a Magellan NAV 6500



## eriewalleye (Feb 22, 2008)

I have acquired a used Magellan NAV 6500, and I cannot get it to initialize the date and time properly. It operates fine, except the Longitude is not accurate. The UTC date is a day off and I cannot get it to change back to the correct date, and it will not accept the UTC time. I suspect that it is a Y2K glitch being it is a 1998 model; but when I called Magellan, I was told that it is too old and they don't have anyone who can help me. Does anyone know someone who is would be able to help me with this problem. Thank You!


----------

